# Gears of War 2 - Addiction ! ?



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i seem to be a little bit addicted to Horde mode on live at the moment - anyone else feeling it? 

managed to get the level 25 so far. 

if anyone fancies a game my tag is - richiejhughes


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Richie I have just picked this up and can only get to level 8 with some randoms on line - I will add you


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

cool - it goes to level 50 i think! eek. 

not too difficult when you work together.


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

if we can get 5 of us we can say we want to to do it on casual


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

leviathan_uk said:


> if we can get 5 of us we can say we want to to do it on casual


didnt know that - whats the default then?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Whats Horde mode?

Is this similar to team deathmatch on COD?


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

richjohnhughes said:


> i seem to be a little bit addicted to Horde mode on live at the moment - anyone else feeling it?
> 
> managed to get the level 25 so far.
> 
> if anyone fancies a game my tag is - richiejhughes


its an awesome mode mate, al add you


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Its not that hard if you work together it takes about 3 hours to do..... 

Thats if you dont die every 5 secounds


----------



## wilksy (Jul 2, 2007)

lol im defo addicited to gears but not realy horde,only done horde a couple of times reached 15 i think on hardcore cant remember! strugglein with friend list at the mo got 99 of 100 and i play against a lot of em.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

You should try it on insane level lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Does horde save your progress every 10 levels or so?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Does horde save your progress every 10 levels or so?


the levels get harder and harder with different monsters coming at you till level ten. once you complete level ten, you earn the achievement, if you hvent done it already.

level 11 to 20 is the same format as 1 - 10 but they become harder to kill. and so it goes on.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Whats Horde mode?
> 
> Is this similar to team deathmatch on COD?


not sure what deathmatch is mate.

horde mode is one team of up to five players working together on a map fighting the computer - wave after wave of monsters getting harder and harder.

you get one life per level - unless you all die on the same level, then its over,.


----------

